# Clam Yukon vs. Otter Cabin



## randeye (Sep 16, 2006)

I am shopping for a new portable 2 man shack. I currently have a 1992 Fish Trap II thats has served its purpose but it is time to retire it. I bought a Frabill Predator 2 years ago and hated it. Any breeze would get in around the sled. Also the cover was very noisy in the wind. It was as if there was too much material and it flapped around too easily. Heavy too. I don't want the same problems with my next one. Any feedback from owners of the Clam Yukon or Otter Cabin in windy conditions? Mainly the noisy material issue in the wind. I know to pack snow around the base to help with the ground breeze. Thanks.


----------



## Vinroy (Mar 22, 2010)

Ive owned a clam yukon for a few years now i actually was so pleased with my old one without the thermal cap that i went and sold my old one and baught a new one with the thermal cap this year its a great shack you really cant beat em and you cant beat clam they are a excellent company and make some real high quality products!


----------

